# Goldoni differential repair



## svcguy (Dec 21, 2010)

Thought I would post a repair I did to a Goldoni Base 20 differential case. The previous owner had water in the case which froze. He attempted to use the tractor in extremely cold weather, but the rear left wheel was locked up with the ice. He locked both differentials in, put the transmission in low range and started popping the clutch in first gear to free the wheel. His plan really worked well. The bull gear finally broke free, the gear drove the ice block in between the teeth and when the gear exploded, a tooth section pushed through the side of the case. Needless to say, I was able to purchase the tractor quite reasonably. Attached are a few pictures of the repair. I ground the case down, welded up a patch out of steel, brazed it in place, blended it all in and machined the face. All I need to do is drill and tap for the missing bolt and it's done. I hope it inspires someone out there to tackle a job that seems hopeless. Usually it's not.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! Why do people do stuff like this without regard for hundred dollar bills flying out of their wallet?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice smooth hand,hope you chew on the owner little for such act.


----------

